
Show HN: Repository of open source space-related software and hardware - tectonic
https://github.com/orbitalindex/awesome-space
======
davedx
Some really cool stuff in here!

This looks like you could build some fun visualisations with it:
[http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/](http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/)

~~~
tectonic
Thanks! Just added it.

------
techntoke
Really cool. Not complaining, but I'd like to see someone create a pretty
standard Hugo template for these types of repos, with fuse.js implemented.
What this allows if for client-side searching and individual pages explaining
what some of these are and do, with screenshots or embedded YouTube videos. It
also integrates nicely into GitLab Pages.

------
softwarelimits
[http://ascl.net/](http://ascl.net/) is a nice one, since 1999.

~~~
tectonic
Oh excellent. I just added it.

